# Is there a cardiologist in the house?



## canned smoke (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I finished off the last of my first fatty attempt and finished it off in pork fat style. My fatty, which was made with regular breakfast sausage, canadian bacon, pineapple, jalapeno, cheese and wrapped in a loving cocoon of bacon was served with sausage gravy and biscuits and eggs fried in some bacon grease I scooped out of my bacon grease containment vessel (A quart mason jar) I keep in the fridge. Doesn't everyone have one of those? Link to the fatty start to finish http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84134




My question for any cardiologists out there would be, how many of these things can a person eat in a month and remain in the safe zone? :)


----------



## alblancher (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel a blockage coming along just looking at the Q-view.  Nice job, they do look delicious.

Al


----------



## oneshot (Nov 23, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmm, that looks good!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If ya gotta go, go happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

It's beautiful.  Makes my blood slow down just a bit looking at it.  Have to ingest some salt, raise that blood pressure and blow the blockage right through :)


----------



## fire it up (Nov 23, 2009)

Bad for you or not that looked like one hell of an outstanding meal!
Nice job, I LOVE fatties with some biscuits and gravy.


----------



## cman95 (Nov 23, 2009)

"Is there a doctor in the house?" Jeez that plate looks wonderful! Good job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes the fattie one one of the worst things we could do to our heart. But atleast we will die with one heck of a smile. Sometimes you just have to live dangerously and throw common sence out the window and go for it and live life the way we always wanted to. Everyone has a little bit of life on the edge just eicking to get out. I know we could tell ourselfs thatw e ahve been good for awhile and we deserve a litle stress and stain on our hearts after all it's a muscle and it need to be worked out from time to time. 
Ok does that do it or do I need to keep up making up reasons why we should be able to have another piece of fattie.


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

YEP.He died of visual overload.Nice breakfast you put together.The best part of this whole gig is the meals we get the next day or two....


----------



## newb (Nov 23, 2009)

Fine looking meal...what do you tell the wife and kids when they catch you licking your monitor?

I say eat er up then run 15 miles for the next 5 days and then your good....but wait...the most I run is either from the house to the smoker or the couch to the beer fridge and the occasional smoker -> beer fridge -> smoker marathon.


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay you could always to a turkey sausage / tofu stuffed / turkey bacon wrapped explosion! 

Well............ maybe NOT!

We only live once so live it to the max! -B


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow what a great looking meal. I am still moppin up the keyboard and screen from that one 
Great job


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Look Great... However My Chest Is Starting To Hurt...


----------

